# Magnetic And Other High Quality Pouches Still Available



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I wanted to make known my high quality magnetic pouches and nonmagnetic pouches of various sizes are still available.

This is the direct link to the FOR SALE section of this forum where the details can be found. Pouches; Magnetic, Bonded Cow/pig And Pig/pig









I would also like to thank all that have purchased and enjoyed the pouches. Also, I appreciate the the feedback on how much you liked them and how the 1/2 inch magnetic pouches help young ones in the learning process. And, us big fingered adults to enjoy shooting BBs. I love shooting BBs with the 1/2 pouches.

Here is a recent quote of the feedback I received. He purchased quite some time ago and details have change, but the point is, he likes them.

Hey Ray, I hope you are still selling your mag pouches. If you are I would like to buy 10 half inch pouches( I think that is the size below the one you do not punch holes in).
None of the others have worn out yet even though I have used double bands with them equivalent to Tex's field bands. 
If they are available PM me and I will send a paypal.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Both magnetic and non magnetic are very good. My particular interest is in the 3/4 inch wide. The PigSkin works for me.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a few of these pouches and they are great. there long lasting and very comfortable to shoot with. I have got some scrap end pieces from ray to make large stone pouches with. I've used these large pouches with heave pull band sets and fired a few 1000 rounds thorough them with no stretch in the leather. I've tryed other pouches and they all been of a very good quality but Ray's pouches IMO are the best I've used. Sorry I haven't gotten any feed back to you Ray I've been very busy lately.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> Both magnetic and non magnetic are very good. My particular interest is in the 3/4 inch wide. The PigSkin works for me.


Do you use the 3/4 inch for BB shooter too Darrell? I'm thinking 3/4 mag pouch would be good for all ammo or would it be a tad wide?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Sniper,

Yes I use the 3/4 inch magnetic pouch on tubes for BBs. Whatever the reason I have not gotten the knack for BB shooting with the smaller magnetic pouch but I will continue to try. I find the 3/4 inch pouch just right for everything to include rocks and marbles.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just what I thought Darrell,thanks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Interestingly Tex mentioned in his thread on New Pouch Designs that design wise, a design like my Magnetic pouch design for BBs is what works best for BBs.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I can vouch for the BB pouches, They are very well made and last FOREVER. I have pouches that went through 2000+ BBs and they are still going strong.

These are all I use, BBs are really hard to center correctly in pouches without magnets.

Top quality you cant go wrong.

Cheers


----------

